
Parallels Apple's ARM Announcement - dmmalam
https://forum.parallels.com/threads/apples-arm-announcement.350218/
======
AnonC
> Hello,

> We do not have any information regarding this at this time. Thanks for
> understanding.

> Maria@Parallels (Parallels Team)

Guess everyone will have more information in a week or two after the Developer
Transition Kits (DTK) have reached many developers and they try to push it in
different ways to learn about things Apple hasn’t explicitly commented on.

------
plodman
I think the link should really be to their blog post?

[https://www.parallels.com/blogs/apple-silicon-
wwdc/](https://www.parallels.com/blogs/apple-silicon-wwdc/)

